# Indian Archery recurve ???????????



## wacknstack (Aug 6, 2011)

I spoke with some of yall at the outdoor blast a few weeks ago and got some great advice. I was impressed with the traditonal hunters so i got out a bow my dad gave me years ago. I have never hunted big game with it and wanted to know  if my bow will get the job done. It is an Indian archery 45# recurve. It needs a new string bad does anyone know where i could get one??????????


----------



## whiz (Aug 6, 2011)

big jim 
 albany ga


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 6, 2011)

get in touch with "BkBigkid"on this forum, he makes flemish strings and willsell you one at a reasonable price.


----------



## TarponStalker (Aug 7, 2011)

I also have an Indian Archery 40# "Cochise" recurve that I inherited from my father. He bought it around late 60's I think but never used it. When I put down my compound bow and went back to traditional archery I was glad I still have it. It not only help start my collection of bows but when my son took an interest in shooting trad bows I had something for him to shoot.
As for your string question, sorry, I am too far from you to know but if you don't find anyone locally, you can always get one from 3 Rivers Archery if you know what length string you need.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would just PM bkbigkid.  He has made several strings for me and some friends and you cant beat the price or the quality.


----------



## wacknstack (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Is  45# enough to hunt white tails with???


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 7, 2011)

That should be plenty. There's folks in here that hunt with less than that. Several who hog hunt with 40's. I imagine distance and shot placement are key.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 7, 2011)

Will work just fine for deer or hogs, just wanna make shure your arrows are tuned properly and have some weight added to them.


----------



## Jeff Roark (Aug 7, 2011)

I have an Indian Deer Slayer and its a nice little bow. Mine has a cracked limb though. When you buy a string make sure its not a fast flight material.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 7, 2011)

Jeff Roark said:


> I have an Indian Deer Slayer and its a nice little bow. Mine has a cracked limb though. When you buy a string make sure its not a fast flight material.



X2!  make sure you get  a Dacron string. Fast flite might damage your bow..... 45#s is plenty, just learn to shoot it well...


----------



## broadhead (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 40# 60" Indian Archery Bow sold by Sears. I inherited it from my father. I am very happy with the way it shoots. You should do well!


----------

